# Medical Insurance Coverage



## Bikerpat (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi, just reading the above. Do you guys have medical insurance and if so with whom or did you have to pay for your treatment and if so was it expensive?


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

I enrolled in Philhealth and that will help some if hospitalized. p450 per quarter is a no brainer and it was easy to enroll. You do not have to be married or have a sponsor.

I have looked into other insurance plans like Blue Cross but have not acted on it yet. For the time being, I am self insured.


----------



## Bikerpat (Apr 16, 2013)

DonAndAbby said:


> I enrolled in Philhealth and that will help some if hospitalized. p450 per quarter is a no brainer and it was easy to enroll. You do not have to be married or have a sponsor.
> 
> I have looked into other insurance plans like Blue Cross but have not acted on it yet. For the time being, I am self insured.


That's great. Is there an age limit on PhilHealth insurance? Do they cover you for life? 

Thanks a mill, 


Pat


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Bikerpat said:


> That's great. Is there an age limit on PhilHealth insurance? Do they cover you for life?
> 
> Thanks a mill,
> 
> ...


As far as I know, as long as you pay the premiums you will be covered. The first 6 months you are not covered, I think.

Philhealth does not cover a lot so it is probably good to look at other plans. Compared to the US they are cheap but many do require a checkups for pre-existing conditions, so they might refuse you or raise your rate if you have some existing issues.

I happen to be sitting in Chow King in Mandayulung City right now, across from a hospital. It seems to be "baby central" as there are preggies and OB-GYN all over the place. Abby's daughter was born here 9 years ago but we are here to take care of some other business.


----------

